# Sticky  Nano fish



## Fishy friend2

I have recently noticed that nano fish keeping have become a huge part of the hobby, and with all these small 15 gallon tanks out there, I have seen countless threads on the possibilities for Fishkeeping in there, so I thought I might as well create this thread with a large list of potential fish for smaller tanks 10-20 gallons

*small schooling fish*
Diamond Head Neon tetras (Paracheirodon Innesi Diamant)
Bloodfin Tetra (Aphyocharax anisitsi
platinum tetra (Hemigrammus vorderwinkleri) 
Hengals rasbora (Trigonostigma hengeli)
Lamb chop rasbora (Trigonostigma espei)
Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha)
Boraras brigittae
Neon tetras (Paracheirodon innesi)
Vietnamese cardinal minnows (Tanichthys micagemmae)
Cardinal tetras (Paracheirodon axelrodi)
X ray tetras (Pristella maxillaris)
Glo light tetras (Hemigrammus erythrozonus)
Glowlight danio (Danio choprai)
Ember tetras (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
Ruby tetras (Axelrodia riesei)
Jelly Bean Tetra ( Ladigesia roloffi)
Green Neon Tetras (paracheirodon simulans)
Eyesot rasbora (Brevibora dorsiocellata)
Aspidoras pauciradiatus
Panther Danio (Danio aesculapii)
Lamp eye tetras (Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae)
Platinum barb (Horadandia atukorali)
Spotted rasbora (boraras maculatus)
Boraras merah
Boraras nana 
white cloud mountain minnows (Tanichthys albonubes)
celestial pearl danios (Celestichthys margaritatus)
Blue Neon Rasboras (Sundadanio axelrodi)
marbled hatchet fish (Carnegiella strigata)
Bumblebee Goby (Brachygobius nunus)
Microdevario nanus
burmese bumble bee gobie (Brachygobius xanthomelas)
dwarf emerald rasbora, or zebra Rasbora (Danio erythromicron)
Boraras micros
Burma Yellow Neon Rasboras (Microdevario kubotai)
Sparrow Rasbora (Boraras uropthalmoides)
Norman's lampeye killifish (Aplocheilichthys normani)

*schooling catfish, and loaches. except for the 4th one*
pygmy cories (coryordra pygmaeus)
dwarf cories (coryordra hastatus)
dwarf caries (coryordra habrosus)
mini moth catfish (Hara Jerdoni)
Dwarf Loach (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)
otto catfish ( Otocinclus vestitus)

*fish that can be kept in groups of 2-4*
Guppies (Poecilia reticulata)
endlers (Poecilia wingei)
platies (Xiphophorus maculatus)
platies (Xiphophorus variatus)
golden teddies (Xenophallus umbratilis)
hetendaria formosa
Characodon lateralis
Clown killifish (Epiplatys annulatus)
Gardneri killifish (fundalopanchax gardneri)
Scheeli killifish (fundalopanchax scheeli)
Armoured stickleback (Indostomus paradoxus)

*Fish that can be kept solitary*
scarlet badis (dario dario) 
Dwarf Puffer (Tetraodon travancoricus)
Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila)
honey gourami (Trichogaster chuna)
Dwarf Gourami (Trichogaster lalius)
Betta Rutilans
Betta splendens
betta falx
betta simplex
betta imbellis
Liqorice gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri)
Spotted Blue Eyed Rainbow (pseudomugil gertrudae)
American Flagfish, or Florida Flagfish, (Jordanella floridae)
lamprologus multifasciatus

*please read*
when submitting new fish for this thread please add the proper name, common name, and the group size, as this will save me lots of stress from doing all that by myself

CREDITS
I got like 5-6 fish from this site, and the rest were from knowledge and suggestions 
http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm


----------



## TheOldSalt

Nice list. Very handy! I've made it sticky.


----------



## Fishy friend2

thanks for the compliment. I guess it can point newbies with small tanks in the right direction and steer them away from something like a Common pleco


----------



## Fishpunk

A lot of killifish can be kept in these tanks and smaller.


----------



## hXcChic22

Kuhli loaches are also good for 10 gallons+, but best if they have sand or smooth pebble substrate.


----------



## iheartfish:)

I'm not sure about putting multies as solitary fish.

Other than that, really really great thread!!!


----------



## Alair55

Very informative list...thanx for sharing..


----------



## OhYesItsMe

are rams on that list? my pair has been doing great in my 20 for over 2 yrs


----------



## lohachata

actually i have 4 german blue rams that i have been keeping in a 10 gallon tank for the past 1 1/2 years.....no problems at all...


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ember Tetras! Very pretty, and very nano. I just saw a bunch at the store, and they're cheap, too!


----------

